# Tyre Dressing - Reviews



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Guys,

Is there a group review on DW, for tyre dressings?

If not Im after a tryre dressing, with long lasting effects? Not so fussed on finish - MATT / Gloss / High Gloss.

Any help greatly appreciated

Rich

:thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Im a real tyre whine whore as I really like a nice tyre finish. Ive tried so many now but found strengths and weaknesses in so many.

Most of them end up making the alloys dirty or wash off too quick with the rain or end up flicking up onto the car body.

However I think I have found a winner with gloss it tyre shine. I need 2 coats to get it right shiney but you hardly use any. It doesnt flick off onto the car body and it doesnt make the alloys black. Its my tyre shine of choice now. Polished Bliss sell it.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/gloss-it-signature-tyre-gloss-wheels.html


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a good review of some popular products.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125580&highlight=dressing+review

There are new ones out now though, so have a wee search on here if you have time.

Any particular budget or method of application you would prefer?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

i4detailing's own tyre gloss is great. You can get either a gloss shine or a more satin finish. Hue bottle too, so lasts age for about £9 (iirc). Can be a wee bit messy to apply though, being a liquid. A few drops on an old sponge bit works ok. Pretty durable too.

I like tyre dandy (autosmart) too. Spray on foam that leaves an as-new appearance and lasts through a fair few washes with ease. Dirt falls off using the hose no problem.

No fling from either if applied sensibly.

HTH


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You have to consider the tyres themselves too though.

SportContact3's for example, refuse to hold on to ANYTHING for more than a couple of days. The brand of rubber makes a big difference IMO.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You have to consider the tyres themselves too though.
> 
> SportContact3's for example, refuse to hold on to ANYTHING for more than a couple of days. The brand of rubber makes a big difference IMO.


Couldnt agree more. Dad has conti on his Audi and nothing shines them. 
Michelin however looks amazing with any product and keeps the shine for ages.
I have Toyo Proxy and they shine well but dont keep the shine as long as Michelin.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to use tyre paint where the tyre were resistant and providing you mask up the wheels it gives a nice new finish.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to say that my Contisport 3's came up a treat with Duragloss 253, no splashing either. I recently tried Megs tyre glass but it's not nearly as good.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

For a long lastiing matte finish so long as the tyre is clean nothing beats Einszett Pro-Line Vinyl gel. Applied properly it is amazing.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm using Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel available from Polish Bliss at the moment & love it. I have used lots of different products but this one I find goes on well, has a nice gloss finish & stays on rather then disappearing as soon as the rain hits it :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

gloss-it for me as well now


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

RussZS said:


> You have to consider the tyres themselves too though.
> 
> SportContact3's for example, refuse to hold on to ANYTHING for more than a couple of days. The brand of rubber makes a big difference IMO.


agree 100%,trial and error depending which tyres you have,some products just dont look good on certain rubber


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

amiller said:


> Here is a good review of some popular products.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125580&highlight=dressing+review
> 
> ...


I guess, apply to a sponge and cover the tyre, in simplistic terms.

I dont really wanna spray onto tyre

:thumb:


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a ford kuga with Continental - Conti4x4SportContact


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the Megs purple gel stuff - looks great and last for 3 weeks or so, but on the first day or two, kicks off some much spillage over the bodywork...it needs a really good clean afterwards - even after storing the car overnight for 12 hours....any thoughts?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i used to use megs endurance it was good stuff but as you found out it flys off to easy and staines the trick is to apply it sparingly and try to let it dry for as long as possible.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You have to consider the tyres themselves too though.
> 
> SportContact3's for example, refuse to hold on to ANYTHING for more than a couple of days. The brand of rubber makes a big difference IMO.


I'd never thought of this great post :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

We have two tyre dressing available, Durable Tyre Dressing sounds like it would fit your bill as it is apply either by an applicator or brush. Tyre Revive by contrast is sprayed on. Both last very well and are available in the sample sizes of 125ml for £1.99 plus postage from our website.

Stevie


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Running AG Tyre and Rubber on one side atm and Megs Hot Shine on the other. Will see. Megs gives a better satin sheen imo. But will see what likes durability is.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

Z-16 for me, no fling and lasts well, 1 aplication gives a nice matt finish, double it and it gives a nice sheen. tried quite a few but always resort back to this.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Autosmart - Highstyle for me ive used AG tyre shine, AG Bumper care, AG Vinyl and rubber care, Megs Endurance all before.
AS comes in 1st by a long way in a spray bottle applied via sponge only a light coat needed for matt finish and another coat for glossy.

Cheers 
Andy


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

craig todd said:


> Z-16 for me, no fling and lasts well, 1 aplication gives a nice matt finish, double it and it gives a nice sheen. tried quite a few but always resort back to this.


Totally agree with you mate, after having tried numerous other tyre shines. You only need a touch of Z-16 to give that silky shine, not the overcooked greasy look you sometimes see with local £3 carwashes!

Quality stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I did a review on Pinnacle Black Onyx a while back, it's top stuff.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130339


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Belleair302 said:


> For a long lastiing matte finish so long as the tyre is clean nothing beats Einszett Pro-Line Vinyl gel. Applied properly it is amazing.


I have never got this to work - please tell me how you did? (Pirelli's)

T


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

SV Pneu.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

i find as highstyle very good applied with a sponge i have had some new tyres on my car for 2 months now and i always put one or to coats on a week as i wash the car and it repels water very well
and you can also use this with water


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Megs endurance for me if I want it to last ages with that bling. 

I find I don't get any fling (my car is White so it would be quite obvious). The trick I find is use little amounts, work it in well. The surface will then be covered and no fling. 

If you feel it's going to fling, pat down with a mf.


----------

